# Pressing blueberries without a press..



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 5, 2010)

I am about to obtain 40 pounds of frozen wild maine blueberries for a pretty good deal.. I have 5 gallons of blueberry thats getting ready to be bottled soon however i used a low blueberry per gallon and used my hands to squeeze the blueberries after a week of fermentation.. i had them in a paint straining bag... 

I used a hand made crusher and just crushed them in the bottom of my primary..

I want to get get as much juice from these blueberries as i know i didnt do so well last time..

I wish i had a press or knew someone who did but i dont... any thoughts?


----------



## closetwine (Oct 5, 2010)

Try freezing and using (Tom/Wade what's the Official name?) Vitamin C. You can actually get it at wal-mart "Fruit Fresh" it for canning but it's the same thing and cheaper than the winery carries. As far as the actual crushing part... maybe someone else has an Idea,cause I do all mine by hand.


----------



## Torch404 (Oct 6, 2010)

If you're trying to make an F-pac, freeze them then simmer the berries on the stove to reduce them down. You could smash them with a potato masher or just a spoon really.


----------



## Sacalait (Oct 6, 2010)

After thawing, run them through a food processor. Dump this slurry into the straining bag and proceed as you would with any other wine.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 7, 2010)

So maybe I wasnt clear enough for some people..

My first batch of blueberry is almost done... Looking to start another..

I just want to get as much juice when I stain it into the secondary.. 

So I want to know if anyone had devised a good way to press fruit without an actual press..

And thanks for those who replayed already.. Not extactly what I was looking for but somewhat helpful...


----------



## Tom (Oct 7, 2010)

I make Blueberry all the time. 
2 ways
Most common Freeze 1st. Thaw in a paint straining bag and add water and Pectic Enzyme. This will break down the blueberry and get all the juice/sugar out. remove the bag @ 1.020.
anothe way
Steam juice like some here. I dont like the blender way for fruit as the seeds will be cut and leave a bad taste


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 7, 2010)

I freeze my fruits and let them thaw in a nylon straining bag with some pectic and some fruits i will toss a little absorbic acid to keep from browning. When they are thawed out i start the fermentation process - like Tom said - i remove the bag @ 1.020 and give the bag a few good hard squeezes - that gets most of the juice out for me.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 7, 2010)

So Tom do you add extra pectic enzyme or do you use recommended dosage?


----------



## Tom (Oct 7, 2010)

1/2tsp per Gallon.
A little more won't hurt. I add more to my Steamed Juice maybe 3/4tsp per gal


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 7, 2010)

Dirtydog420 said:


> So Tom do you add extra pectic enzyme or do you use recommended dosage?



Are you using liquid or powder?

For liquid i use 1/8 tsp per gallon and powder i use 3/4 tsp per gallon.

If the pectic is older - from what i have read - you can double the dosage.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 7, 2010)

thank you.. i didnt see your post before i asked tom about pectic..

glad you answered.. my first batch is def not enough berries for a true blueberry wine... I added too much concentrate not enough berries..

hoping this batch will be much better...


----------

